# 1913 Pierce Project



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 28, 2021)

After some careful negotiation, and a lot of help from @Jesse McCauley, who initially discovered the bike in a small town motorcycle shop, this very rare early Pierce Single has finally arrived.  I have to also thank Jesse’s Dad, @New Mexico Brant , and @fordmike65 for their help transporting the frame across the country from New England to Southern California.

It may not look like much, but I can easily see the potential, and I am very excited to start it on the metal work. 

The bigger challenge will be locating the missing motor.  I’ve put a few feelers out but if anyone can help source one or point me in the right the direction, the help would be greatly appreciated. 

Here is a photo of how it was discovered along with a photo of a restored example:


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Good thing you have mad skills ‘cause that’s gonna need a lot of love! Can’t wait to see progress on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2021)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the work you do to it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 28, 2021)

Awesome project Steve!  Here is some inspiration for you.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2021)

Alright, Steve!
That thing is bad ass!
I’ve got a feeling, Carburetor Carl is about to get a lot of calls from you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Alright, Steve!
> That thing is bad ass!
> I’ve got a feeling, Carburetor Carl is about to get a lot of calls from you.



They've been in touch long before the carcass arrived! It's gonna be a major project, but a worthy one for sure!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 28, 2021)

The fork had been jammed in place from decades of rust and dirt.  I could not even turn the forks.. they were frozen solid. After a few days of soaking in a combination of pb-blaster and wd40, followed by some careful torching, I was finally able to remove the upper bearing race from the threaded steer tube.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 28, 2021)

Surprisingly, even the smallest screws are breaking loose after some penetrating oil and heat.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 28, 2021)

This is pretty much how the frame looks for the moment.   I’ll be scratching my head for awhile as I think of a good approach to repairing that top tube.  The lugs are surprisingly decent and there is still evidence of what I believe is original black paint.  But the areas that are bad.. are really bad.


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 28, 2021)

If anyone can do it, you can Steve!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2021)

“If they had only known, they would’ve taken better care of their bike.”


----------



## jrapoza (Dec 2, 2021)

Big pass on that project. 

Just not practical in my opinion. There is so much missing.  

EVERYTHING IS MISSING. 

 I do Harley's and Indian's and they are hard enough to source parts.  I just finished 1911 Harley and that took over a year. 

 I don't think you will ever find a motor for that bike.  

If anything that was the donor bike for many other projects years past.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2021)

jrapoza said:


> Big pass on that project.
> 
> Just not practical in my opinion. There is so much missing.
> 
> ...



For those of lesser skills and ambition maybe so but Steve has shown to have both mad skills and more than enough ambition to see a project through. How many would have tackled this one?


----------



## jrapoza (Dec 3, 2021)

That bluebird was a much easier project. I had one just like that.  You can't compare the two.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 3, 2021)

This is definitely one of those projects that keeps me wondering if I’ll ever actually have it completed.  A “pass” vote may have been the wiser decision but I couldn’t resist the challenge.  Replacing rotted tubes and fabricating the small missing bits will be tedious work but certainly achievable.  Finding that missing motor, however, will truly be key.  I would expect a project like this will take five or six years practically speaking.
I think restoring a 1911 Harley would be a much easier project.  You just can’t compare the two.
(Sorry I couldn’t help that, hehe - I am kidding of course.  early Harleys are obviously a challenge to restore as well)

We will lets see..


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2021)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> This is definitely one of those projects that keeps me wondering if I’ll ever actually have it completed.  A “pass” vote may have been the wiser decision but I couldn’t resist the challenge.  Replacing rotted tubes and fabricating the small missing bits will be tedious work but certainly achievable.  Finding that missing motor, however, will truly be key.  I would expect a project like this will take five or six years practically speaking.
> I think restoring an early Harley would be a much easier project.  You just can’t compare the two.
> (Sorry I couldn’t help that, hehe - early Harleys are obviously a challenge to restore as well)
> 
> We will see..



Harley? Meh.... 😏


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2021)

Not to hijack this thread with another man’s build, but just to show what can be done by a skilled builder with enough ambition.
This months AMCA magazine has an article about Dale Stoner’s fantastic re creation of the unobtainable, 1909 Curtiss W-three cylinder motorcycle.


















That isn’t to say, that the 1913 Pierce project is going to be easy, but with enough time and determination, I think Steve can do it!
I for one, am really looking forward to the continual progress reports on this project.
I can just about guarantee, that we are going to be amazed, no matter how far down the road this path leads.
Good luck, Steve!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 3, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Not to hijack this thread with another man’s build, but just to show what can be done by a skilled builder with enough ambition.
> This months AMCA magazine has an article about Dale Stoner’s fantastic re creation of the unobtainable, 1909 Curtiss W-three cylinder motorcycle.
> View attachment 1521508
> View attachment 1521509
> ...



Thanks Marty!  I saw this Curtiss-3.  It is an incredible bike. Brilliant work.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Not to hijack this thread with another man’s build, but just to show what can be done by a skilled builder with enough ambition.
> This months AMCA magazine has an article about Dale Stoner’s fantastic re creation of the unobtainable, 1909 Curtiss W-three cylinder motorcycle.
> View attachment 1521508
> View attachment 1521509
> ...



I'm an AMCA member and this is a good read to see what someone with vision determination can do. The best part is it actually runs! I've seen a lot of two wheeled wonders that look really good but have never fired one time. I'm with Team Steve on this one and, like you, look forward to the transformation. BTW everyone keep a look out for an early Pierce motor! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2021)

I don't mean to butt in, butt....so far Steve has found the biggest hurdle keeping him from completing this laborious project are hoarders. Hoarders who would rather stare at an engine on a shelf (I believe he's come across three that are NFS, so they are out there) than help get another of these amazing machines back on the road. No doubt it will be a major undertaking, but with his self-taught skills, patience, dedication and a few aftermarket repop parts that are available, there is a speck of light at the end of this crusty, neglected tunnel. If only these collectors would loosen their grip on some of their display pieces, it may become a reality! Good luck Bud!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 3, 2021)

Very true.  With a lot of help from friends and friends of friends, and sometimes their friends, I have found two correct late model 1912-1913 Pierce single motors that are currently on shelves, and a third that will be the heart of a future replica project.  I found a fourth single that is water cooled, designed for Pierce’s motorette car, that is available but too large for a practical fit on the motorcycle frame.  And lastly I’ve located a crusty 4 cylinder Pierce motorcycle engine at a swap meet a couple months ago.  Obviously not the motor I need but it’s encouraging to see they are out there. There was a 5th Pierce single motor auctioned off a couple years ago at a Vanderbrink auction.  I passed on it because I convinced myself I’d never find a frame … Aaarggh!

Anyway, I really can’t blame folks for their reluctance to sell.  They might find a matching frame next year!  In any case I don’t want to adopt a sense of entitlement towards other people’s stuff.  But Still, it drives me crazy though.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 3, 2021)

Maybe you'll be able to convince them to let go once you make some more progress on the frame. If I didn't know you from Adam, and you showed me the "frame" you have I'd be reluctant to let go as well. Good luck! I'm subscribed


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 3, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Maybe you'll be able to convince them to let go once you make some more progress on the frame. If I didn't know you from Adam, and you showed me the "frame" you have I'd be reluctant to let go as well. Good luck! I'm subscribed



Good point


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 3, 2021)

jrapoza said:


> That bluebird was a much easier project. I had one just like that.  You can't compare the two.



Lets see a picture of your Harley Joe!


----------



## jrapoza (Dec 3, 2021)

I bought this years ago. 


I've been there before.. 



I like this picture best.   This represents how you can be UPSIDE down in a project from the start.  

Negative Nancy, No, Reality Ron.  Anyone can chime in...  Unless you have done a real project like this, you have no clue what it takes in man hours and money.  

You can do anything today, if you want.  If you have the money. 

People can fabricate anything now a day, which is great. 

The best thing for that project in my opinion is not to do it.  Sourcing the parts and time required again in my opinion is not worth it.  

This is not a bicycle with 3 moving parts.  

It cost me 750.00 for a Carburetor. 

I just finished my 1911 Harley.  That project took a year plus on and off and it has not been repainted.   

The Indian above was fixed, in the end it was a waste of time, money and man hours.  In my opinion. 

Unless you have owned these motorcycles you have no clue what it takes to make this happen. 

This isn't a pissing contest.  Just my humble opinion.  

That Pierce to me a wall hanger until you a motor in your possession, I wouldn't give it a second thought. 

If Steve wants to fix it, I wish him all luck in the world.  

That is my 2 cents...


----------



## jrapoza (Dec 3, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Lets see a picture of your Harley Joe!



You can see my Harley in my previous post's  If you email me directly I will be happy to share it with you, for some reason I can't upload a 90 second video here.   Thanks..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 4, 2021)

jrapoza said:


> I bought this years ago.
> 
> 
> I've been there before.. View attachment 1521831



Awesome.  I’d love to see how this bike turned out!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 11, 2021)

I have a lot to learn with regard to brazing technique, so I welcomed the invitation to bring the Pierce over to Trepanier’s workshop for a closer look at those brazed joints. 
At this point I am more interested in making period correct repairs as much as reasonably possible.
That head tube assembly is more complicated than I would have expected…


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 11, 2021)

If there is a will, there is a way….
This form of the saying was quoted by *William Hazlitt* in 1822 , but George Herbert recorded a variant as one of his Outlandish Proverbs in 1640 : To him that will, wais are not wanting .


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 8, 2022)

After weeks of soaking in penetrating oil, some heat was added to finally break loose that frozen crank assembly with success..


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 10, 2022)

Not even to remotely compete with your "odyssey" , but my last resto was a 1941 military (Model 741) Indian that was unfortunately abandoned at the end of the war in the Eastern (Russian) zone.  After the big freeze ended somebody went over there and found a bunch of these things and shipped them to the U.S. and a guy listed this one on eBay.  I had finished resto on a '44 Civilian Chief and sold it (IDIOT!) and needed a project.  WHOOEEE, what the Ruskies had done to keep that thing running was awful.  All I got was 10 boxes of mis-matched parts.  Fortunately there a lots of Indian parts people and a good friend that was able to help out.  Biggest thing was, of course, cost.  EVERYTHING for Indians is expensive, especially odd models.

Wishing you great good luck with your search for an engine.  That seems to be your biggest hurdle.

Mike


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 22, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> View attachment 1554026



This is an extremely nice example!  Probably one of the nicest singles I’ve seen.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 24, 2022)

Found a handful of these shouldered screws at this weekend’s Oley swap.  The seller explained that  these had been removed from their original Pierce project several years ago.  Very excited!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 24, 2022)

Oh, yeah.. and also came up on this!…


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 24, 2022)

Sarcasm aside, I’m obviously much more excited about having finally secured the correct motor.  It is the later 1912/13 type complete with magneto, schebler carburetor, and clutch attachment, which is correct for my frame.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 24, 2022)

Also located were the original handlebars specific to a single cylinder Pierce, as well as this rear rim assembly which had been removed from a Pierce single.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 24, 2022)

Overall, an extremely successful haul from my East Coast trip!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2022)

Time to do some welding! Looking forward to seeing some progress on this one Steve. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2022)

Wow!
Super excited for you.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Super excited for you.



Thanks Marty!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 24, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Time to do some welding! Looking forward to seeing some progress on this one Steve. V/r Shawn



Me too!  Thanks for the encouragement, Shawn.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 25, 2022)

Congratulations again Steve!  Get out your Pierce "thinkie cap," now the real work can properly begin.




For anyone interested in the details:


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 25, 2022)

…And thank you @dmk441 , @Blue Streak and everyone else for helping me finally track down a motor!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 27, 2022)

There is a perfect example of an original condition 1912 Pierce not too far from my house.  (Carburetor) Carl is the owner and has graciously offered his bike as a pattern.  I’ll definitely need the help so I am very grateful for this resource.
To appreciate the contrast, here is a photo of both our bikes together.   Mine is the one in the foreground


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 27, 2022)

This tool was loaned to me to help re-align the motor bosses on the frame.  It basically takes the place of the motor and was created specifically for the 1912/13 Pierce Single.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 27, 2022)

You can appreciate how badly the frame was bent by studying the difference in alignment.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 27, 2022)

I heated the buckled section with a torch and cut a relief in order to move those bosses into alignment.  The frame will ultimately be cut into sections in order to graft in new metal where needed but I wanted to establish my head/seat tube angles first.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 29, 2022)

Experimenting with 1/16” wall tubing…


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Gully (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks like being at the right place at the right time!  Congrats!  Nice vice too!!  Been looking for one of those WIltons...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 29, 2022)

I couldn’t help mocking up the motor in the crooked frame.  I just had to see it mounted in place.


----------



## Barto (May 8, 2022)

Just found this thread - wow, I’ve see your work before - you certainly have the touch and it’s super interesting to watch your progress ( Bluebird project)!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 9, 2022)

Barto said:


> Just found this thread - wow, I’ve see your work before - you certainly have the touch and it’s super interesting to watch your progress ( Bluebird project)!



Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

Looking like progress to me. I’m tuned in! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 10, 2022)

Damn Steve....this is the kind of progress, story, machine, and skill that keeps me wanting to go out and duck my head into every little small-town greasy garage I see for another diamond in the _really_ rough. 

So glad you convinced not only the seller of the frame and so many sellers in between but we are all very happy you convinced yourself to take on the project. 
Mad Kudos @Velocipedist Co. , Gotta love to catch up on such a great transparent revival courtesy of your handiwork and great photos.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 10, 2022)

I came home to a very pleasant surprise today..
The handmade Pierce fenders have arrived!  The fabricators at Vintage Steel Co. in Australia are truly masters of their craft and their final product is definitely worth the lead time.

While these fenders are modeled from originals, this particular set was made to include the rare side guards found only on a few known examples.

I am extremely pleased with their accuracy, quality of work, and customer service.  Have a look!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 10, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Damn Steve....




Jesse, thank YOU for finding this stuff!  I love sharing but I also enjoy the feedback and ideas from everyone.  I’ll definitely need the help as I move forward on this one.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 10, 2022)

More on the fenders, here are the two examples that inspired me to have the side skirts built.  These are the only two that I am aware exist, both in un-restored condition.


----------



## Trimacar (May 11, 2022)

I'm late catching up on this thread, but impressed.  I didn't think you'd find the engine, happy that you did.  As far as I'm concerned, while still quite a project, it's all downhill having the engine in hand.  Everything else is just fabricated steel...congrats!  It's funny to me that 25 years ago Pierce motorcycle engines were relatively inexpensive, a couple thousand would buy one.  Now they seem to be rare as they can be, either hidden away or in a frame!  Well done...  Now if I could just find a home for my 1903 Pierce Stanhope engine, and a couple of shaft drive bikes, I'd be happy.  Trying to thin out my Pierce memorabilia collection, which includes both car and bicycle and motorcycle related items...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 11, 2022)

Trimacar said:


> I'm late catching up on this thread, but impressed.  I didn't think you'd find the engine, happy that you did.  As far as I'm concerned, while still quite a project, it's all downhill having the engine in hand.  Everything else is just fabricated steel...congrats!  It's funny to me that 25 years ago Pierce motorcycle engines were relatively inexpensive, a couple thousand would buy one.  Now they seem to be rare as they can be, either hidden away or in a frame!  Well done...  Now if I could just find a home for my 1903 Pierce Stanhope engine, and a couple of shaft drive bikes, I'd be happy.  Trying to thin out my Pierce memorabilia collection, which includes both car and bicycle and motorcycle related items...



Thanks for measuring up that stanhope motor.  I would have seriously considered it if the dimensions had permitted!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 18, 2022)

Not much progress this week.  I did however finally break loose that seat binder nut with some oil soaking and later, a torch.  I also managed to remove that rusted pivot bolt from the seat post swivel.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 18, 2022)




----------



## cabanadan (May 18, 2022)

Looking like a fun project!  I'm working on 2 teens Harleys at the same time.  A little more parts out there for them compared to your project!


----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2022)

I was fortunate to get a personal show and tell of this project, and it’s definitely going to be a challenge, but it is very exciting, and shows great potential.
The big Pierce, single cylinder engine is really impressive.
Congrats, on that key acquisition!
The fenders from Australia are super nice!
Craftsmanship extraordinaire!
Those are going to make the bike.
Super excited about this project.
Thanks for taking us along for the ride.


----------



## tacochris (May 19, 2022)

Wow, I really love stuff like this and its how my mind works.  I love that Im not the only one who sees rusty, bent and crusty hulks that most folks cringe at, and see what it CAN be and better yet, what it WILL be.  Its called passion and it energizes me when I see others do it.
Very awesome!!

I think the fact that so many people turn their nose away is something that drives me even more.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 19, 2022)

There is something very satisfying about breaking free hardware that has not moved in 100 years.  The Chain tensioner and set screw are finally apart.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 19, 2022)

The bike was sliced along the edge of the most severely damaged area.  Then further disassembled before thrown into an oxalic acid bath…


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 20, 2022)

Chemistry is magic.  Here is what it looked like after the OA bath…


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2022)

Wow!
Nice to see so much of that original paint come back.
No doubt about what color it was.
Very nice results.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 26, 2022)

With some help from a friend who also enjoys early motorcycles, I was able to locate more original parts this week!
I now have a perfectly matching front rim, 23” with raised spoke holes and 36 spokes.  The hub is period but not correct as I continue my search for a rim and Corbin “hourglass” profile with 40 hole.  This will definitely do in the interim!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 26, 2022)

Also located another set of forks in great condition, and an original exhaust pipe and cut out, removed from an original single cylinder model many years ago during a restoration.  The nickel on the exhaust is excellent, but the forks have been replated with chrome at some point.  I plan to have the chrome removed to expose what nickel layer is underneath.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 26, 2022)

The leather v belt is an original.  I’ll use it to pattern a new one I plan to hand make.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 5, 2022)

I dropped the frame off at this chemical dipping facility in Orange County.  As much as I wanted to preserve that newly found paint, I thought it would be wiser to peel all the rust away and to get the inside of those tank tubes clean.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 9, 2022)

Frame is back from chemical strip and a light blasting.  Better to find the holes now.  Looks like I’ll be replacing most of the top tube and making a few patches.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 9, 2022)

update ?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 24, 2022)

With some help and direction from @Joe Buffardi , it was decided to remove the top tube remnant in order to replace the entire section.  Pins were drilled out from the casted seat post support lug before the section was heated to melt away the factory brazing material.  Thanks for the fancy torch work, Joe!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 25, 2022)

One step at a time this ol' gal will roar back to life!!!
Excellent progress and craftsman ship all around, congratulations buddy.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 28, 2022)

Just to see the progress since the last time I seen you is freakin amazing.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 2, 2022)

Aussie said:


> Just to see the progress since the last time I seen you is freakin amazing.



Thanks Michael!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 11, 2022)

While @Velocipedist Co. your Pierce is far from "typical" I thought this 1915 diagram printed in Scientific American would be apt to this excellent thread.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 12, 2022)

Great info!    thanks for posting @Jesse McCauley


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2022)

The carburetor over the magneto, always seemed a little sketchy.


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 9, 2022)

I had an old toc diy book  that had all info to sandcast a single cylinder motor
My dad who's a teacher got rid of it and a schitload of other rare books


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 14, 2022)

I found an opportunity today to get some time in on the Pierce frame and removed material from the flared tube-end until I achieved a form fit around the replacement 3.5” tubing that will become the new fuel tank.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 14, 2022)

Progress…


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 14, 2022)

Done for the day…it’s finally starting to look like a bike frame again!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 14, 2022)

I just have to say that to me, your threads are like watching MLB players who make an incredibly difficult game look so easy. What you salvage and bring back to life in such an elegant and natural manner is simply amazing.  I applaud you for sharing these small journeys with those of us who could only dream of doing what you do. Keep up the great work and simply, thank you.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 20, 2022)

Some mock-up fun this evening, I wanted to see the bike with all of the parts that were discovered since my search began a year ago.  With mudgaurds and pulley shiv as the exception, these are all original early parts.
So close!


----------



## geosbike (Oct 20, 2022)

very impressive progress


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2022)

Looking Good!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 21, 2022)

Thanks guys! I can’t wait to find some time to finish up the metal work on that frame.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2022)

Moving forward on the top tube fabrication, I needed to extend the flared end to match the original, but I had already stretched the tube material as much as I could.  I’ll be grafting onto another tube by welding, then I will trim away most of the new tube, leaving very large flared edges that should mimic the original exactly.

This is the section where the top tube connects to the down tubenear the head tube.  You can see where the original flange terminated, near the edge marked in red.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2022)

First, I reworked the flange I had started so that it more closely mated to the top tube.  I also tuned the edges to achieve the correct angle between the two tubes.  I used a torch, hammer, and thick walled 3” pipe as a forming buck.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2022)

Then cut an opening from a new 3” tube section.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2022)

next, the two pieces were welded together before being ground flush and filed into shape.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 10, 2022)

…still some going back to fill some thin spots, then trimming out the new, larger flange.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 15, 2022)

A few more hours spent on the top tube today..  more welding, grinding, filing, sanding, shaping.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 15, 2022)

Then trimming out the new, wider flare. I made a template from the original joint.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 15, 2022)

Almost there!  A little more trimming and tuning to the flared tube end, then time to repair the rotted sections of the down tube.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 15, 2022)

Another test fit.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2022)

Hero restoration work. We are very fortunate to be able to watch you perform miracles on something so important to motorcycle history. The effort to carefully share it is rare. The camera work takes you away from the tasks at hand, a very big thank you!


----------

